# Left Coast Cycles 3rd ride,Summer Solstice June 24th



## keith kodish (May 21, 2017)

Mellow ride,birthday ride for 3 members,beginning of summer,at the beach,Ventura, Ca. 11a.m.kickstands up,bbq,potluck,raffle after. More to come.








Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (May 21, 2017)

Cool i gottaa make it up there to ride with u guys!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## That bike guy (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## That bike guy (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## keith kodish (Jun 17, 2017)

Week away,get your bikes ready,raffle, bbq,at the beach. Check us out on Facebook, Left Coast Cycles.  See ya there!

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 24, 2017)

Headed your way


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 24, 2017)

Great ride today! Fun group to hang out with.


----------

